# Ding dong!



## Ntac (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi, my name is Bill. I'm an audiophile, my drugs of choice are noise instruments, I'm relatively new to these new designer ones... and I'm just here to listen. ©


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Feb 16, 2018)

*Hi !*


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Feb 16, 2018)

Secretariat, is that you? Could it be?


----------

